# *The Serious Business Begins*



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

I had to take 2 weeks off from training and one week off because i went to Costa Rica now the countdown is on 

May 22 photoshoot= 103 days / 15 weeks
June 19 provincials= 19 weeks (goal: overall)
July 3 nationals= 21 weeks 

So my butt is in gear with no more breaks  its full on training


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Gooo Jen!! Best of luck hun, we're here for all your support!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

*February 9, 2004*

Meal one: 1 scoop protein, 1/2 banana, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp yogurt, 1/4 c granola
Meal two: shake (was supposed to have fruit too but i was too full)
Meal three: 2/3 c gr. beef, 1 cup br. rice, pieces of tomato
Meal four: tortilla, ff cheese, tuna
Meal five: shake and rice
Meal six: salmon and only 10 edamame

*Chest, Biceps and Abs*
Cable Crossovers: 9x30, 8x35, 8x35
Flat Flyes: 7x15, 8x15, 7x15
Single Presses: 8x18, 7x20
Concentrations: 8x20, 5x25, 5x25
Single DB Curls: 5x20x2
Cable Rope Hammers: 8x40

Max Rep Abs:
-decline 18lb crunches: 36, 21
-oblique raises with 25lbs: 8, 8

*had no time to do cardio cause i had to train a client and it was 4 hours since i had eaten  will do some tomorrow morning


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks jen 
you get to Nationals girl cause i will come and cheer you on when you get there


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks jen
> you get to Nationals girl cause i will come and cheer you on when you get there



ohhh Im not competing anymore. wasnt for me  
but Im still gonna cheer u on hun.. you've proven yourself great and this year gonna kick some booty!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

yes sorry i just read that 
me gonna kick some booty yes  i am determined and ready to


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

You go girl!!   I WISH I could be there to cheer you on physically, BUT I will be cheering you on spiritually!!!   

BTW Chris calls you Rambo, cause you are so buff!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Go J'Bo!!!!!!!!  So glad to see you back to your self!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

sapph...i know you will be with me in spirit  

shorty...thanks babe, i am back to my happy smiley self and ready to kick some SERIOUS


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 9, 2004)

Diet is looking good J'Bo, good luck with the photoshoot!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks monstar.
we are keeping my calories high so that i am not starving when it comes time to cut harder. i lose on this program as it is and so i am a happy camper.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## jstar (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice Avi J'Bo 

I'll be watching Good Luck!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi J`bo
Good luck on the photoshoot though you know oyu always look stunning girl....
Love,
B


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks gals 
the photoshoot will be a nice relaxing way to start off the season.
then Provincials will prove to be a test of my patience with our judges  Nationals will be awesome but nerve racking. Thanks god the trainer is going to be there with me


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

Go babe  You kick some  as always


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks rissy 

do you keep stretching your avi to make your arms look bigger  cause they seem to be growing at a VERY fast pace.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

No babe, i noticed that too 
I stopped doing preacher type curls and am focusing on keeping my pinkies turned up really hard (i read a little article in prince's log) but the cuts comin in are makin a big difference i think. I've never seen that line from my tri b4


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

*measurements*

Neck: 13
Shoulders: 43
Chest: 34
Waist: 27
Arms: 12
Hips/Booty: 39
Thigh: 23
Calf: 14.75


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

hi sweetie 

im very much looking forward to following this journal 
I know u will do just great at your photoshoots and shows


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks greek hotty  

i am looking forward to the journey too.

i have delicious cinnamon buns sitting in my fridge staring at me right now...and i am not even touching them...damn i must be motivated to do some dammage if i can resist those


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey missy-  I hoe you post your arm workouts casue I need to steal them cause mine have been sucking     And man I want your waist


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

hehe, try cinnamon and splenda on WW or whole grain toast 

its yummy


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

no toast for me  not for 21 weeks  or my next cheat day 

shorty....my bicep routine is above and was KILLER  triceps are due on Thursday/Friday


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good Luck!! You already look like you'd whoop some   in a show and photo shoot!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Doh!    Thanks missy, man I must be tired.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Wohooooo, my girl is on her way  Wish I could be there to cheer on you sweetie, I will someday


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

NC....thanks but i am not feeling good enough to do a shoot for snowmobile gear right now 

Shorty...wake up  

Jenny...i am on my way yeppers...you will be there one day...or maybe i will be where you are one day...who knows maybe i will do the Olympia next year


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Jenny...i am on my way yeppers...you will be there one day...or maybe i will be where you are one day...who knows maybe i will do the Olympia next year



I hope you don't forget about us little guys when you're busy signing autographs at the O.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

you nuts NT....remember the hug i gave you and the Mrs. in Edmonton? well 100 times bigger


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

I know if she goes to the O I will be there for sure and I will pay her if I don't make it


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

pay me


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

*February 10th, 2004*
Meal one: potato pancake, 1.5 scoops, 1/3 banana, 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: fruit and shake
Meal three: ground beef, br. rice, 1 tbsp cheese
Meal four: tortilla, tuna, mayo
Meal five: br. rice, salsa, protein
Meal six: salmon, edamame

*35 min high incline tread and 10 min stepper*


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you nuts NT....remember the hug i gave you and the Mrs. in Edmonton? well 100 times bigger



SWEET!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

J'BO YOUR GOING TO LOOK SO HOT ON EVERY SINGLE STAGE!!!!!  

Good Luck Sweetie! 

have a great day!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

NT..hehe

Stace...thanks love 

This is my second day with no cheats what so ever...not even an extra scoop of pb...and i have bloody cinnamon buns in my fridge and there are cookies aLL over the bloody place at work...funny how you dont seem to notice them until you shouldnt eat them.

Saturday i am having my weekly cheat cause i am making a 4 course meal for my hun and me  with desert and all  

My pants are tight today and that makes me sad but i know that its just a matter of time before i tighten up and get to see all the hard work.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Hun!

You're making your sweetie dinner for Valentine's day on Saturday?  That sounds great!  Very romantic!  Chris and I are going out to our favorite place for dinner.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sapph...yep i am making a delicous meal.

beverages: frozen mango coladas
salad: spinach mandarine and sugar glazed almond salad
soup: butternut squash, shrimp and coconut milk soup
main dish: spiced shrimp skewers with mango salsa and sweet basmati rice
desert: banana pecan cakes with butter pecan sauce


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph...yep i am making a delicous meal.
> 
> beverages: frozen mango coladas
> ...



 can I come?!?!?!? !PLEASE!!! 
(I need a hunnie soo bad, and Id make the same! hehe)


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph...yep i am making a delicous meal.
> 
> beverages: frozen mango coladas
> ...


Can I come too?? All sounds so yummy! You cook like a prof chef!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

if you guys lived closer then YES i would invite everyone over for dinner...not on Saturday though its a special day. i love entertaining and cooking for friends 

Jen...i know how it feels to want a hun, it took me a while to find a special one and now that i have i cant imagine not having him around


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> SWEET!



BTW you find and kick something for me in Calgary?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

*February 11th, 2004*

Meal one: banana, pb shake with potato pancakes
Meal two: shake and fruit
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: tortilla and tuna
Meal five: rice and shake
Meal six: salmon and edamame

* k i am eating the same thing everyday this week and then changing up my am shake next week so i wont even bother posting the same thing....from here on in consistency is key 

*Hams  Rear Delts, Abs*

*10 min warm up on stepper

4 sets 8-10 reps
ham curls
high leg presses feet together
bb stiff legged dead lifts

upright row barbell
bent over lateral raises
side lateral from behind on low cable rows 

*5 minute cool down on high incline tread

Max Rep Abs:
Decline Crunches:
Weighted Obliques:


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph...yep i am making a delicous meal.
> 
> beverages: frozen mango coladas
> ...



Oh MAN!!  That sounds out of this world!!!   You can cook like that????   B is the luckiest guy in the world... geez you are sweet, funny, adorable, sexy AND can COOK!!!  
I WANT TO MARRY YOU!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

i accept  
yes i love cooking and entertaining.
the theme of the night is "satisfying all B's senses"
i have mini gifts to satisfy his sense of smell, taste, touch, hearing, and of course seeing 
its gonna be fun


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

What does 'edamame' tast like? Cheese right? BTW, I am able to come for dinner antytime,  cause I live in Edmonton so we are pretty close. Just name the date (you will be cooking though right?!)


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2004)

Morning babe!!!  I need to come up with a kick butt meal to cook my babe  I have all day Thursday and friday I guess to figure it out.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

did i mention that i HATE this new editing thing? grrr.

*yesterdays workout:*
10 min of stepper to warm up
Lying ham curls: 10*40, 9*50*3
Feet together leg press: 8*230, 9*180*3 (felt like barfing already)
BB SLDL: 9*95, 7*95*3 (ok now i barfed  )
Upright bb rows: 8*45, 7*55*2 (no way i was doing 4 sets)
Bent over db rears: 10*10, 8*12*2
Side cable laterals from behind: 8*10*3 

Decline crunches: 26*18, 15*18

*i just couldnt do anything else cause i was burnt out...i puked on my 3rd exercise and the stepper killed me *


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What does 'edamame' tast like? Cheese right? BTW, I am able to come for dinner antytime,  cause I live in Edmonton so we are pretty close. Just name the date (you will be cooking though right?!)



Sure Jill when i am in Calgary we can get together and have a meal...cooked by me  with NT and the Mrs too 

Edamame is boiled soya beans and they taste yummy


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning J'bo!! 

Hope your having a good day!!

 GOPRO sent me a sample of redline today--I didn't know its Liquid ?? What do I do--just open the little packet and drink up???

Help!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

hmm someone wanna explain this redline stuff to me  

Jen, how come you were feeling so sick during your workout?  
Hope things are better today!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Me tooooo Jen!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 12, 2004)

what is next body part.   If my messages don;t make sense I can barely even think


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

no i wasnt sick during the workout...i  from the intensity  and sometimes do that on leg days 

i want redline  damnit. it is liquid and from what i hear you need to swirl it around in your mouth a bit then swallow...it doesnt taste pretty either but you can do it stace i have faith in yah 

GP never sent me one...i thought he liked me damnit


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

HAN.
tonight i train back and triceps...need a program PLEASe. and NO MORE barf routines


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Thursday February 12th, 2004**

45min on 9point incline...had to hold on a bit cause my legs were so damn sore *

*Back and Triceps*


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 12, 2004)

add i need abottle of test right now !! LOL  get me going again


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 12, 2004)

I blacked out at work and woke up an hour later


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!! That stuff is GROSS!!!!!! LoL!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

gross maybe but it works


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep~ I heard that!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

Proof that i was good this week 

*Neck: 12.5
Shoulders: 43
Chest: 34
Waist: 25.5   
Arms: 12
Hips: 37
Thighs: 22.5
Calves: 14.25* 

NOW I AM PUMPED  

Last week:
Neck: 13
Shoulders: 43
Chest: 34
Waist: 27
Arms: 12
Hips/Booty: 39
Thigh: 23
Calf: 14.75


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

way to go Jen! thats KILLER progress for just a week! omg!  you must have SUCH a tiny waist! gosh! 
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Awesome measurements!!!! 

You are doing soooo great!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks peeps.
i was holding lots of water but it seems to be gone now.
legs are starting to tighten up and abs are coming through


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks to you--(because you are my hero) I now do my treadmill at an incline of 12%!! I always think of you when I start it.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

your so sweet Stace 
you always brighten my day.
how is the booty feeling after that incline? 
feels good dont it


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Anytime girl!! You are so amazing!!! 

YEAH Girl!!!! My bootie feels TIGHT & Semi-sore right now--but it feels like a Rock!! haha!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats J I just saw your results of new measurement, NICE JOB!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks shorty 

stace. yep dah booty is feeling good


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

that's smaller than my waist  

good work!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW!!  That is amazing!  You lost 1 1/2 off your waist in one week!!  What did you do differently?  

Congrats on those outstanding stats!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks Sapph.
well i was holding alot of water from the trip.
once i eat the same foods and stay consistent with training things just fly off. consistency is the key to droppin lbs.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice results J'bo! Were you blessed with a fast metabolisim?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

jill yah i cant complain...although i have been workin my  off 

*Friday February 13th , 2004*

Meal one: strawberries, whip cream, protein, potato pancake
Meal two: fruit (forgot protein powder)
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: tortilla, tuna, 1 slice cheese
Meal five: shake and rice
Meal six: salmon and edamame

*Back and Triceps and Calves*

Bent over rows barbell -wide
lat pull to the front close
seated cable rows
single dumbell rows

triceps push downs straight bar hands close 
reverse cable pull downs
close grips bench smith machine
dips

donkeys
standing raises


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 13, 2004)

No Whorin from the House Prince.  Just want to pop in and say hi!  Everything is lookin great as usual.



rx


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking good sugar


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks coach and rx.

DJ...have a great weekend with the sis and let me know about all the good grooves i missed 

HAN...i will have some pics for you tomorrow


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 13, 2004)

that is awesome you lost an inch and half off your waist.   THis is only the beginning !!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

i dont think that it could get any smaller


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 13, 2004)

lay of the weights on side obliques and it should help you get slimmer waist


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont think that it could get any smaller



don't know that you'd look good any smaller ...  Justmy two and a half cents ... I think a good set of strong showing abs looks great.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

i dont want the waist smaller.
not laying off em coach.
like the side rips 

have a good weekend everyone.
i am officially outta here and will be too busy with the hun to post


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

have a good one!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day J'Booty


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's day J!!  Have a great "dinner"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

wow, those are some amazing results! 

I wish I could do that! ur doin great! and OMG @ vday meal, ur probably eating it or cooking it right now.. ENJOY! 

And happy valentines day, which you obviously are having


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 15, 2004)

Jenny...thanks you too sweets.

Sapph...i hope you had a great dinner too, mine was wonderful and he loved every minute of it 

Greeky...thanks i am working hard and i worked hard on the dinner and he said that it was the best meal he has ever eaten in his life


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

J'Bo, are you following "bulking" plan?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 15, 2004)

no i am actually losing fat on this and its a program that my trainer and i made up and it works well for me


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

J'Bo your progressing nice!  way to go!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks. i am back on track from the weekend. i had a nice weekend but its time to train hard and eat right again.

*February 16, 2004*
Meal one: 1/3 banana, 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp pb, potato pancake
Meal two: shake and fruit
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: tortilla, tuna, ff cheese
Meal five: shake and rice
Meal six: salmon and edamame

*Workouts werent that great last week...i was really sore getting back into the training so this week promises to be better.

Back, Triceps, Calves and 30min on high incline tread*
Bent over rows barbell -wide: 8*37.5, 9*47.5*2
lat pull to the front close: 10*70, 8*80*2
seated cable rows: 9*80*3
single dumbell rows: 8*20, 8*25, 6*30

triceps push downs straight bar hands close: 10*50, 7*70*2
reverse cable pull downs (one arm): 8*30*3 
close grips bench smith machine: 8*40, 8*50, 7*50 *a guy saw me doing these and wanted to spot me in the middle of a set...guess it looked as though i was struggling *

well i did the workout but the heart wasnt in it...i have alot on my mind and just couldnt focus like i wanted to...i did my best and know that tomorrow can only get better


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jen!   I'm sorry your workout didn't feel all that super last night, but at least you did it  So, when will we get some progress pics? You promised to send me before and progress to my email, REMEMBER?  

Have a suuuper day


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

FocusFocus babe

Just wanted to say hi


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

progress pics hey.
well i will get some done next weekend at our first dance preformance.
but the problem is that i cant even see my own pics on here anymore  

rissy...hi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

J'Bo!!

How was your Valentine's day dinner???

I had sorta a rough weekend too, diet-wise.  Crazy busy... and did not eat enough, and what I did eat....   
But like YOU said... this week can only be better.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> progress pics hey.
> well i will get some done next weekend at our first dance preformance.
> but the problem is that i cant even see my own pics on here anymore



That's okay, you can just email them to me


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey J!!

2 days til Mexico for me!!  WooHoo!!!  I am a little nervous about it actually..  bikini time.   

How are you?  Glad you and B had such a good dinner on V day...
any plans for the weekend???


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 21, 2004)

Well i am SERIOUSLY discouraged.  Thursday night i went to gymnastics and i tore my left hip flexor. I am in so much pain now that i cant even put socks on by myself. I am going to have to lower my calories til i can do cardio again  i am not taking a break but i cant train legs and that makes me sad. my entire leg is swollen and i cant climb the stairs without having to lift my leg with my amrs  so no snowboarding for me this weekend i dont think and i wont be performing next weekend. i cant risk staying injured because of the dance team, the competitions are my number one goals so getting better is my priority. for now i am going to go hot tub and stretched then ice it and relax. after i train upper body that is


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

OMG hon I am SOO sorry about your injury!!!!!!

I hope you feel better soon, definately let it heal and relax and go to the doc if you need to! Be careful!

Feel better soon!!!!!! 
And dont be discouraged, you're too good at what u do to let this hold you back, just let it heal and you will be FINE


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 21, 2004)

*Saturday February 21st, 2004*

Well things are kinda painful right now but i am doing my best to stay on track.

Meal one: 1/3 banana, 1 tbsp pb, 1 scoop protein, potato
Meal two: fruit and shake
Meal three: tuna and rice with 1 tbsp mayo
Meal four: shake and brown rice with salsa
Meal five: 

*Front and Mid Delts with Biceps*

Military Press:
Reverse Pec:
Arnold Press:
Seated One Arm Laterals: 

Standing DB Preachers:
Cable Curls:
3 Point DB Curls:


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> OMG hon I am SOO sorry about your injury!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, definately let it heal and relax and go to the doc if you need to! Be careful!
> ...



Thanks hun. I dont really have time to rest it but i am taking it easy. I will train single leg light exercises and ice and heat it all the time. Going to lay off the legs and cardio today and then go for a massage treatment twice this week


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

J'Bo try and stay on track.  I've done the hip flexor thing before and its painful!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Ohh massage!

Go all out spa, hair nails body treatments etc and call it injury rehab


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your accident J'Bo


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

I hope you heal up fast J'Bo! You still have a lot of time so it shouldn't affect your progress too much--Your doing fantastic btw!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 21, 2004)

j'bo up glutmine to 5 grams every meal with 1,000 ngs of vitamin c every 2-3 hours.  This will aid in recovery.  Get brad to massage it and you will be fine.  I don;t thnk you tore it or you wouldn't be able to move.  Lower caloires by 15-20% to avoid accumaltion of fat (like if thats really possible with you)  I suggest if you are in active to get sans tight.  I have a few people including my self on it and i feel like on epheerine with out being on ephederine.  Jus hang in there and about 1-2 weeks you be feeling better.  I know you don;t want to hear this but use some Naposyn or some kind of antni inflammatory to help accessorate recovery,  this is only a temporary set back.  And as a competitor you relize there will be sacrifices ...you just have to set priorities in line and take it from there.  Get better hun


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 21, 2004)

yes my priorities are all good 

i am upping my glutamine and still lifting and going to do cardio in the pool (i figured it all out) this isnt keeping me down  i ate good all day and heat and iced it throughout the day. tomorrow i will train quads and triceps but do it VERY carefully and bring ice to the gym. I will do single legged movements and barely lift with the left. 

Hey coach i am gonna pm you what i think i should change for the diet if you could please give me some feedback. 

i am off to a semiar right now but will be back tomorrow. 

gots my ice on my crotch for the seminar 

thanks guys 

ps HAN...therapist said i have a minor tear in 2 places but it wont keep me down  i will take some anti inflams tomorrow after my workout...but you know i hate taking drugs


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey hun so sorry to hear, I just saw this, hope things get better


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey J'Bo 
I am sure HAN will offer you great suggestions for training around your injury. One suggestion for leg exercises maybe hit some poses or do some flexing of those muscles to keep them hard. I do this in addition to my leg wo and it seems to help. Just an idea since you have limited options with your leg workouts right now. Cardio in the pool is a great idea - good luck with all this.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i am SERIOUSLY discouraged.  Thursday night i went to gymnastics and i tore my left hip flexor. I am in so much pain now that i cant even put socks on by myself. I am going to have to lower my calories til i can do cardio again  i am not taking a break but i cant train legs and that makes me sad. my entire leg is swollen and i cant climb the stairs without having to lift my leg with my amrs  so no snowboarding for me this weekend i dont think and i wont be performing next weekend. i cant risk staying injured because of the dance team, the competitions are my number one goals so getting better is my priority. for now i am going to go hot tub and stretched then ice it and relax. after i train upper body that is


 I been talkin to you all weekend and you never mention this  
Hope your better babe  Take care


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

Rissy...i did not want to worry you...plus there is alot going on this weekend  someone has been trying to break into my apartment and then the hip flexor and you know the other thing


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm sorry you're having a hard time honey  Someonw tried breaking into your apartment?  Oh sweets, I'm so sorry! I hope your honey can be there and help you feel safer!!
Take it easy and let the hip heal!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

Well the weekend also brought a lonely singl Jenny, so no one to help me feel safer  
Oh well i guess every weekend cant be wonderful


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

We love you Jen!! 
hope you get feeling better. dont be blue!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks Jen.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

I  hope this week would start fresh and everything would be back to normal J'Bo


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 22, 2004)

Baby you are so amazing I hope everything works out.........  I am thinking about you...........


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks shorty and sara and everyone else. things are tough right now but they have to get better some time right.


----------



## sawheet (Feb 22, 2004)

It was me trying to break in,   sorry


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well the weekend also brought a lonely singl Jenny, so no one to help me feel safer
> Oh well i guess every weekend cant be wonderful


They could be if you had a Rissy  
Wish i could be there for you hun....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

Sawheet, thats weird  i was just thinking about you today 

Rissy, yah you know my Rissy is out there somewhere. i know how to kickem in dah nuts if someone breaks in so i am all good.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

Dear Journal

Hey journal you care to give me a break and maybe make life easier on me sometimes...please please. 
Today has been tough...my hip flexor is killing me and i am sad about losing a mate  ...life sometimes seems to be a never ending series of tests to see how strong one is...but could you please give me an easy test?
On a lighter note the city i live in is pretty amazing. Where else can someone sit at a bus stop and a 85 year old man come up and start talking to you for 20min. He then got on the same bus and carried a bag for me. He told me stories about his late wife and family and general chit chat. He knew that i was sad and so he said that he could make me smile cause he had "some dosey jokes for me" to hear. He did make me smile and it was so nice to see that wonderful people do exist and seek you out when times are rough.
Does this ever happen in the USA? I have eaten clean all day and i did alot of writing down of my goals and realized that competing and becoming a pro did not fit into my lifestyle and what i wish to achieve. I decided that this will be my last year of competing and so i will give it my all. Becoming a pro figure athlete will not prmote me how i want and wont give me any edge for my future businesses or dreams. Therefore it doesnt make sense to focus on competing after this season. That means i am giving it my all and making a strong exit. 3 years is a long enough career in fitness/figure for me cause i have many things i NEED to achieve and experience. 
Well journal i am about to head to the kitchen AGAIN to make myself meal #3 (since i woke up so late). Then i am off to ice my bum hip and relax and try to smile again. 

*February 21, 2004*
Meal one: 1/3 banana, 1 tbsp pb, 1 scoop protein, potato pancake
Meal two: rice and chicken with BBQ sauce
Meal three: sole and spinach wih some feta
Meal four: 2 tbsp whip cream, 4 strawberries, scoop protein


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

hey sweetie. I respect your decision entirly. as it took me alot of indepth thinking myself of what I truly wanted in life. You are a very smart and inspiring beautiful woman and whatever it is that YOU want in life, I know you will achieve.  
We're always here for you Jen, hope things improve! you dont deserve to be blue.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

J'Bo just think of the postive things and kick the negatives


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW ***BIG HUGS***

I'm sorry that things happened the way they did sweetheart, but this has definately proven to be a life changing time in your life.  The old man seems like he made you sit down and reflect upon life and that is great that you have decided what is right for YOU.  Cuz in the end all that really matters is that you made yourself happy, not those judges! I wish you ALL the best, and I hope you never stop posting! You will be awesome this year and exit w/ a BANG! Please smile sweetie, things will get better, time heals all wounds both physical and emotional.  And if you believe in God, remember to pray, if not thats cool too.

XOXOXOXO    be happy, sunshine will return again in your life as long as you keep your eyes open


----------



## sawheet (Feb 22, 2004)

I was thinking about you too, that is why I came on here today.  It sounds like we are having some of the same problems??  Any way I would give my left pinky finger to actually sit down with you over a couple cups of coffee and talk about stuff..............Ill check back on you


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 22, 2004)

Love I wish I was a man right now so I could try and make things so much better for you    Anyways I loved our chat, youa re so wonderful!!!  Things will figure themselves out and you will always have your friends at least, so you are never truely alone.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

You can take a break and come visit us here in the US


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys truley are too much.

Thanks a milllion...most people wouldnt understand how words on a computer screen mean so much.
Greeky...i am proud that i am becoming stronger and will not accept nothing but the best for myself 
Sawheet....i would never take your pinky hun...too important for climbing  we will sit down to some java soon and figure things out.
Shorty...your the best and we will both be elated with joy in a short time 
Sara...USA visit is in need


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

J-

it seems when things in life arent going your way, you have this amazing capability to see the entire picture as if it just comes so easily to you.  , and it's like you have a solution immediately after a problem arises.

Like you always tell me, only you can decide whats best for yourself. As hard as it is to ignore your heart and listen to your head, most of the time thats whats got to be done. for you, whether thats stopping figure competing or whatever else your life may lead you, i'm sure it'll work out for the best 

obviously i dont know you too well, but from what i do know (in all my pm's where i constantly bitch, moan and ask you endless questions about love and life in general), you honestly are great girl. 

i wouldnt worry to much about not having someone to love, i'm sure the guys are banging down your door to take you out.....

a big hug from one cuddleslut to another                Aj

p.s. (i'm gonna be 23 in May....thats not too young for ya right?  )


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

hoyl shit  a guy other than ris and sawheet and han posted in my journal  thanks Flex hun. yes everything will sort itself out for the best and i am following my heart. figure is a great sport if you have all your carreer goals attained already but no one ever got rich off of being a IFBB athlete thats for sure. too many things to do other than compete after this year. although we will see what happens, if it turns out that competing will promote my business and goals then i will continue with it after this year. as for the love part its all falling into place or will soon enough.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

J'Bo, we all here for you! we all here for each other.. whenever I'm down,  I always get help from people here.. I promise you for you we will do everything to make you happy again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... You need a Holiday..Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia... Come to Australia...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

*you are getting sleepy....*


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn Rissy i did fall asleep.
i found out that a bloke of mine is heading down there this summer for a wedding, i told him to take me with him 
so where do i have to fly into then?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

* February 23rd, 2004*

Well its time to kick ass  regardless of the injury so here it goes.
Photoshoot: 89 days 
Provincials: 17 weeks
Nationals: 19 weeks 

Meal one: 1/2 bagel, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg
Meal two: tin of tuna, 1tbsp mayo, apple
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp oil
Meal five: potato and shake
Meal six: ground beef and broccoli

*Chest, Triceps and Abs*
cable crosses: 8*30, 8*35, 7*35
single incline db press: 8*19, 9*20, 8*25
pec dec: 10*40, 8*50*2
pushdowns: 10*60, 9*70*2
overhead cable extensions: 7*60*3
rope pulldowns: 8*50*2, 7*50

some abs  couldnt do too much cause hip was bothering me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hey sweetie! good to see your attitude and mood slowly changing!  

be careful w/ the hip flexor


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

That's what we like to see!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Fly into Sydney sweetheart, i'll pick you up in a limo 
Get in his suitcase  where abouts is he going??


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Just thought id show you something that will give you a laugh
Caleb lost his second tooth last night 
VV click it for full size  be careful....






 I forgot i emailed that too you  oh well.... for the enjoyment of others


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

i got it and its so cute.
things are going ok.
just got home from a seminar on conflict management. good time to have it 
taught me alot about over annalyzing and blowing things out of proportion and perhaps thinking something is big when its really quite trival.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Take care of yourself hon. Things will work for you cause you are so darn sweet and cute! Keep on smiling sunshine


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i got it and its so cute.
> things are going ok.
> just got home from a seminar on conflict management. good time to have it
> taught me alot about over annalyzing and blowing things out of proportion and perhaps thinking something is big when its really quite trival.


I hear ya on that one babe


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks Jill i am trekkin along and had a few laughs today...thats a good sign 

rissy...well he msned and wanted to know how my day was...will talk to him later...you aussies are so damn cute...the speakers accent is still playin in my mind


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

You'd love MissOz then....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

Dear Journal

Well today was an eye opening experience. I went to a seminar that was headed by a cute little Aussie women who had enough energy to fill Canada twice over. The seminar was on conflict management and although i would like to hear it again when i am in a business frame of mind, it taught me alot about relationships and conflicts. A few things that i learned were:
-make the goal bigger than the issue
-confrontation is not always a bad thing
-we teach others how to treat us
-sometimes a simple "hum" can turn a negative speaking person into a positive one
-use facts to deal with a problem rather than perceptions
-we need to earn credibility
-people need to know what they NEED in order to ask for it

My problems seemed rathr trivial at the end of the day and i was processing thoughts all wrong. I am going to try looking at things a little differently from now on. 

Well now i am getting sick on top of my hip problem...but its all good cause its showing me that i need to slow down and take more time for myself without worrying about others all the time.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Good on ya babe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

reading your journal for the past few days has been like watching a flower bloom 

you are an inspiration dear


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

You are my dear and that little note just taught me a huge lesson about my little problem, that is little and in the scheme of things something is more important to me then the problem    Love you babe


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow you people sure know how to cheer a girl up 

*Tuesday February 24th, 2004*

Well yesterday i was STARVING even though the calories were up there...so thats a good thing...i will start adding cucs when i am hungry. As for the cold i thinki am losing the battle cause i woke up coughing like mad.

Meal one: 1/2 bagel, 5 egg whites, 1 whole
Meal two: tuna and 1 tsp mayo and an apple
Meal threeL chicken and rice
Meal four: hemp and shake
Meal five: shake and potato
Meal six: meatballs and broccoli

* i officially LOVE my meals...i look forward to eating them...especially that bagel 

Tonight i will attempt to train hams...i promise to take it easy but this is what i was thinking.

*Half ass hams, calves, and lower back*


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

Good Luck hon


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> reading your journal for the past few days has been like watching a flower bloom
> 
> you are an inspiration dear




I agree!  Your doing so great - I wish you all the luck in the world sweetie!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 24, 2004)

up C to  500-1000 mg every 1-2 hours, up glutemine , and DECREASE STRESS ...any you will be fine.  For us being gentics freaks colds can speed metabolsim up so just keep caloires coming in..


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> * i officially LOVE my meals...i look forward to eating them...especially that bagel


I would look forward to eating bagels too!


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi J'bo!!!  just humbling following along..

I think your a STAR! 

Feel better quick and keep on Rockin.

warmly

Eri'


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

Eri  hi beautiful. happy you stopped by 

HAN: i have been STARVING and loving it (yes i am a weirdo) 

Jill: bagels= 

NC: Thanks sweetie 

Wait til you guys here about my night


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

Well the leg training did not happen last night...well i tried but my hip started hurting  so i stopped. But it wasnt the left flexor...i pulled the right abductor yesterday at work  guess i am not having much luck lately. Good news is that the left one feels better and i am going to get treatment on both today 

Oh yes about last night.

Dear Journal

Last night a price walked into the room. A totally new presence and way about him. From the moment he arrived eyes were on me and thoughts were nothing but about what was going on at the moment. Pure enjoyment and pure exstacy  The prince did not have to say a word, the princess knew what would happen on this fairy tale night and perhaps in the future. The princess gleamed from ear to ear because her prince had a smile that was alost bigger than hers. They laughed and giggled and talked about life. The future brings many questions that are yet to be answered but for now the smile still remains on her face


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

nice story ... but what does it mean?  Is this a new prince ... someone to replace the god-like B man?  Nah ... this has to be the B man ...


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

my old prince has become a new prince because he has felt how life is without a princess


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwww  Jen thats soooo cute!! and great to hear!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 25, 2004)

Aww the things that make us smile J'bo! that is wonderful our princes indeed need a bit of Check every so oft and I am tickeled to see how much yours did a turn about ....I shall hope he continues to make you smile!! you deserve that!

hope the treatments help them leggies

Eri'


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

YEAH JEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

<---J'Bo<----Shorty <----Jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

We are the dancing banana girls!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

What happened to you yesterday


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry punks.
i was busy 
and being happy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

yay!!!  i knew things were going to look up soon

and look, you made some big progress in thinking about your life goals in the meantime


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Thursday February 26th, 2004*

well my last meal yesterday wasnt quite as planned but oh well 

Meals are the same today as the begining of the week.

It was so super busy at work yesterday and then i worked on my business pretty much all night last night. After i ate the $%&&A i got sick and it serves me right, guess i am in diet mode cause thats what happens when i cheat and in dah groove 

Today i will attempt cardio  and cant wait. Hopefully these hips will carry my cause next week i am going full force and nothing is stopping me. I will be doing GP's power/rep/shock program for the next 6 weeks


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

What is $%&&A????? Tell us!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 26, 2004)

prince better treat you good or i will have to kick his ass in june !!


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my old prince has become a new prince because he has felt how life is without a princess




Now that's what I am talking about!  Keep on smiling sweetheart!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks peeps.
3 days of a princess being a princess and my prince is more than i could ask for


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 1, 2004)

*Monday March 1, 2004*

Well i had an AMAZING weekend with the prince     we went out to the lake and played in the snow. All weekend i was good and the only cheat i had was popcorn while snuggling up in front of the fireplace. I am in my groove now and there is NO STOPPING me  only 12 weeks til the photshoot...14 til Provincials and 16 til Nationals. 

Meal One: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese, 1/2 bagel
Meal Two: fruit and tuna with 1 tsp mayo
Meal Three: ground beef, rice and salsa
Meal Four: shake and hemp oil
Meal Five: shake and potato pancake
Meal Six: chicken, broccoli, sun dried tomatoes and tea

*Legs*

Oh and i did abs...2000 reps of coughing cause i have STREP throat 

Squats: 6*95, 6*115, 6*135
Leg Press: 6*180, 5*270, 5*270
Single Leg Ext: 6*50, 5*60
Lying Leg Curls: 6*50, 7*50, 5*60
Stiff Deads: 6*35, 6*45

3 position Top Pulsing Seated Calves: 6*70*3, 5*70*3
3 position Bottom Pulsing Seated Calves: 6*70*3, 5*70*3
*THOSE FRIGGIN KILL  *

Well i am off to bed so i can get up and do some cardio then eat my bagel 

 peeps


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 1, 2004)

*Tuesday March 2, 2004*

Meal one: 1/2 bagel, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese
Meal two: fruit and tuna with 1 tsp mayo
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: potato pancake and shake
Meal six: sole filets with mushrooms and peppers and of course tea

*30min of incline tread and 10min of stepper

Chest*
DB Bench Press: 
Incline Press:
Dips:


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

Burny burny on dem calves 

Thanks for them nudies


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 1, 2004)

i never gave you nudies silly...dont go starting rumors now


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

Delete that post.... you said you were gonna in my journal and i can make all the guys jealous


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Jen!!  

Chris and I are BACK from sunny Mexico!!  We had an awesome time!!   No tan lines for me!!!   Well actually that not completely true....  had to wear a thong bottom!!!   

It was so great....  what a beautiful place Puerto Vallarata is!

How are YOU????


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm so happy you're happy  Enjoy that extra cardio  I'm getting some soon too


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rissole put some cloths on for god sakes.  You are going to make me go blind.  (looking good buddy)   

J'bo i hear the postivity in your voice and you are well on your way keep things as is for now and make minor changes next week as you proposed before.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Rissole put some cloths on for god sakes.  You are going to make me go blind.  (looking good buddy)


 
I might crop it a bit more  then again...


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi J'Bo 

Just caught up on your journal. I hope your hip is feeling better, you definitely have a great attitude towards overcoming obstacles...no doubt you wil fulfill all of your dreams.

If you are looking for exposure in the Fitness mags, I would suggest giving the Fitness America Figure (aka Ms Bikini) a shot...you would clean up! Lots of girls I know who just started competing in the last year or 2 have been in the mags and on shoots, have sites and modeling gigs. The Fitness Canada is May 28-30 in Toronto (I don't know if that is near you at all). Anyways even if that isn't your cup of tea...they are having a "FAME" expo...that's Fitness and Modeling Expo. Lots of opportunities to make connections and meet people. If you want more info check out the fitnessamerica.com site or just PM me. 

Whatever you decide to do, you will rock!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks JStar but i am not allowed to compete there 
My federation will ban me if i switch and wont be able to compete here for 2 years 
I am keeping it in mind for next year though because there is alot more exposure. 

Thanks everyone i am happy even though i am sick sick sick.

After GP's leg workout i am dying  gotta love that feeling. The workouts are nice and short and that way i make sure i do my dreaded cardio as well.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok since i cant edit yesterdays routine i did * 30min incline tread and 10min bike in am then 10min of 1min sprints on tread in pm after chest (which almost killed me  )

Chest

DB bench: 6*30, 6*35, 5*35
Incline: 6*20, 6*25, 6*30
Dips: 6*25*2
*


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 3, 2004)

*Wednesday March 3, 2004*

Had breaky with my hun cause i couldnt go to work again...have dr's apt at 11am

Meal one: veggy and egg white frittatta with some feta, 1/2 bagel
Meal two: grapefruit and tuna with 1 tsp mayo
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: hemp and shake
Meal five: potato and shake
Meal six: sole filets and peppers

*Shoulders and Abs and 30min of bike/tread*

Military Press: 6*45, 6*65, 5*65
Upright Row: 6*45, 6*65, 6*75
Cheat Laterals:6*30, 5*35, 4*35


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey missy    Haven't talked to you in a bit but good luck baby doll


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey J'bo  How does your hemp taste? What are the benefits of using it?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 3, 2004)

J'bo diet looks good.  How is that EC stack working? and how are your injuries healing ?  Keep on track you will get there.  just stay with game plan making minor tweaks.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi J!

Sorry to hear you are a sickie!!!  Hope you feel better real soon hun!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks JStar but i am not allowed to compete there
> My federation will ban me if i switch and wont be able to compete here for 2 years
> I am keeping it in mind for next year though because there is alot more exposure.
> ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon sweetie!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 3, 2004)

Jstar....i will defin let you know  miami sounds fun 

Han...i opted out on the EC...i am finishing my lean system first since its milder and did not want to go over board since i am sick...its working fine i geuss...i am alot more awake...but its hard to tell cause i am sick

NC...thanks i just went to the dr's and she said that the meds i was on were making me sicker and i have developped a mild cause of phenmonia...so i am on steroids   its all good though

Sapph...i missed you hun 

Greeky...hemp is good with choco protein powder...its just tastes like nuts...its and EFA supplement...in my opinion its the best EFA out there because of its natural form and ratio of 3 to 6 omega's....but i am not getting into another debate about it here  i just do what works best for me and it makes my bod get to where i want so i keep on doing it 

Shorty...miss yah too babe...i am over here about to kick some booty in the comps soon  next weekend i will be presenting all the Novice tropheys so i gotta tighten up and look hot


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thursday March 4, 2004 (78 days)*

I just got my model contract last night for the shoot in May and now its real. I really gotta get my ass in gear  next week i will be cutting my calories and readjusting some food. 

Meal one: 1/2 bagel, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tbsp cheese
Meal two: tuna and 1/2 grapfruit
Meal three: rice and chicken
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: potato and shake
Meal six: sole, peppers and mushrooms

*have to rearrange workouts and do bis and tris today cause i cant train tomorrow night cause hun and i are going to the lake  so weights tonight and cardio in the morning *


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

wowie woman now that is what I call a hard cardio session!  

your doing fabo!! are you excited for the shoot?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

I am excited for you Jen!  I can't wait to see the pics from your modeling shoot.  What are you actually modeling?  For a magazine?

I haven't done ANY cardio in weeks....   
I am SO trying to put on muscle.  When??? WHEN????? WHEN am I gonna have a bod like YOU????


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

pssst ... hey J, how are ya?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 4, 2004)

atherjen...yah that cardio session tomorrow is gonna hurt  especially at 5am  yah i am pumped for the shoot but i can wait cause i have ALOT to take off before then 

Sapph...i will be doing a shoot on the beach, in the gym, and in a studio for a photographer from Kansas that is coming to see me. 

NT...i am doing grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat but busy as heck...and you ?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW!  The photographer is coming from KANSAS???   
Sounds like fun!  Can't wait to see the pics!  What is he or she gonna do with them?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

yah i am happy that he is coming here to see me 
he is submitting the pics to various mags like Men health and Oxygen etc.  i will only get a couple of the pics because hopefully the rest will be out for the world to see


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

we gotta see you on Oxygen!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm doing probably as well if not better than you.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah i am happy that he is coming here to see me
> he is submitting the pics to various mags like Men health and Oxygen etc.  i will only get a couple of the pics because hopefully the rest will be out for the world to see


WOW!  that is awesome!  I used to get Oxygen....  great mag!  Will you still be my friend when you are a famous fitness model???


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 5, 2004)

CONGRATS JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm doing probably as well if not better than you.



REALLY? do tell (in pm) i MUST know 

Sapph...i love Oxygen too  and i wont comment on the silly question 

Shorty...thanks babe.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

*Friday March 5, 2004*

Well things have been crazy at work and so time has been VERY limited on IM. Sorry peeps  Training is going WICKED and i am starting to see differences but i am scared that the improvements arent that good. I just dont think my legs can get muscular  like i want them too  i am happy with the booty though and calves are really coming along. shoulders have widened but arms stay about the same. Business is going GREAT and love life is just wonderful 

Meal one: back to the shake and potato pancake because it works best (potato pancake and strawberry cream shake)
Meal two: shake and hemp
Meal three: ground beef and rice
Meal four: tuna and grapefruit
Meal five: grandmas house so i dont know yet but i will eat clean

I am heading to the lake with my babe again tonight and will be back Sunday cause i have to work  

So i am taking a much needed two days off from training. Sunday i will train back if i have time.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

*THE PLAN*

11 weeks out: 
-Fat burner is introduced
-BCAA's
-ALA

Meal one: 4 strawberries, 1 tbsp whip cream, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 potato pancake
Meal two: apple or grapefruit and tuna
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: (on weight days only) potato and shake
Meal six: broccoli and fish 

-every 3 days i will have a banana and 1/2 cup rice with meal 6
-every 2-3 days i will have lean beef at meal 3 and chicken at meal 6


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 8, 2004)

*Monday March 8, 2004*

Well today was a good day. I ate all my food and went to Costco and found some GREAT tasting chicken and turkey sausages that i am going to try for my last meal. It adds a different taste because i have to be more careful with eating tuna and salmon everyday.

Meal one: strawberry shake (forgot the potato pancake  )
Meal two: potato pancake and tuna
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: shake and rice with salsa
Meal six: turkey and chicken sausage with broccoli and 1 tsp ranch

*Legs *
Leg extensions: 9*60, 9*60
Hack Squats: 10*50*3 STARTING TO GET SCARED AT THIS POINT
Lying Leg Curls: 7*60*2 HURTIN AT THIS POINT
One Legged Press: 12*90*3  HURLED AT THIS POINT
Stiff Deads: 8*40, 8*45 ALMOST DIED AT THIS POINT
Seated Leg Curls: 5*70

*that was a crazy workout....thanks GP *


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Yay... she hurled


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks rissy 

*Tuesday March 9th, 2004*

Meal one: potato pancake, strawberry shake
Meal two: tuna and grapefruit
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: shake and potato
Meal six: turkey and chicken sausage with broccoli

*Chest, abs and 45 min of cardio*
Incline DB Press: 
Bench:
Flyes:

Plank Holds:
Swiss Cables: 
Iron Crosses:

10 min on stepper, 15 min on high incline, 20 min on bike


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

Dear Journal

Well this past week at work has been VERY difficult. I was swamped and sick but i got through it. 
Business was on hold all week cause i had to do my day job stuff  But this week i am getting on it 
As far as training is going, i LOVE this power/rep/shock stuff, but then again ask me after the shock week 
I am excited for this weekend, its our Novice show and i will be presenting all of the tropheys  
My bods coming along but as most people wish....not coming fast enough.

This weekend was GREAT again. me and the hun went snowmobiling outside of the city for a day and a half and i got some great bruises from jumping snow drifts. The snow was almost waist deep and so my workouts were snow walking  Damn that hurts 

Spring is coming and the snow is slowly melting and that makes me giggle and smile. I CANT WAIT til beach time and camping and riding my NEW mountain bike. That i havent bought yet 

Well time to head to work. Enough Chattin for me. 

I miss all yah guys. 

Only 73 days left til the photshoot


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Monday March 8, 2004*
> 
> Well today was a good day. I ate all my food and went to Costco and found some GREAT tasting chicken and turkey sausages that i am going to try for my last meal. It adds a different taste because i have to be more careful with eating tuna and salmon everyday.
> ...




Hi J'Bo!

That leg workout looks very familiar!!!  I feel your pain believe me!  Those single leg presses are brutal BUT I love them!!!  I seriously almost hurled the other day doing my last set of incline flyes.  I stood up and got so nauseous I had to sit back down.
I was wrong I have been doing power week too.  This week is power week for me!  My absolute favorite is shock week, I am usually so freakin' sore I can't walk right for days!!!  
     I love GoPro!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dear Journal
> 
> Well this past week at work has been VERY difficult. I was swamped and sick but i got through it.
> :



awww poor baby, hope you feel better

i'm on spring break in good ole snowy CT, so i won't be posting much,but don't you worry your cute little tush, i'll be back this weekend  

hope you feel better hun, and at least you get to workout


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

Hiya Jen!!  
sorry to hear that last week went a lil ruff! hopefully this one will make up for it! 
how were those turkey and chicken sausage from Costco? sound yummy  
I love skidooing too! I miss it sooo much living in the city this winter, I havent been able to go out yet!  
Thats so cool that your handing out trophys this weekend! do you have to get all dressed up and stuff?  you'll look gorgeous! 
your workouts look awesome! your doing great with everything!  Keep it up girlie!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

You and me need to train together 

Plank Holds: 
Swiss Cables: 
Iron Crosses:  are these??

Sounds like a great weekend, we want pics of you dressed up for the presentation


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Spring is coming ... and riding my NEW mountain bike. That i havent bought yet



 ... me too!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for visiting peeps. I thought you all had forgotten about me. 

Sapph...I love GP's workouts too. He is dah man  

Flex...pm me when you get back and let me know the scoop on dah babes 

Jen...yah i hope that this week is better...so far so good and those sausages are REALLY good 

Riss...yes i think they will catch a couple pics of me and the winners...i gotsa a hot new tight skirt to wear 

NT...what kind are you thinking of getting? i am thinking of going with a specialized hard tail.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

What are iron crosses??


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

iron crosses are like oblique raises but you are holding a med. ball above your head and you kinda do a throwing movement at the top of the crunch.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

On a fitball i'm guessin....  owie  Might try them Friday 
My throwing movment at the top would be


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

so how yah doing?

long time no chat.

i have been busy and a little stressed.
hopefully things slow down before i am 50


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds just like me, very good sweety but busy. Pm ya morrow


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 10, 2004)

Well i had a mini breakdown last night because things arent progressing like i want. So here is the new revised plan and we will see how this goes.

*Wednesday, March 10, 2004*

Meal one: 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: tuna and apple
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: strawberry shake
Meal five: rice and shake
Meal six: sausage and brocco

*Shoulders and Abs i did not do last night*

A.M: 20min on high incline tread and 10 min on stepper

Single Arm DB Shoulder Press:
Bent Over Laterals:
Cable Laterals:

Planks: 
Swiss Crunches:
Iron Crosses:


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT...what kind are you thinking of getting? i am thinking of going with a specialized hard tail.



ummmm ... one with a couple of wheels.  I don't want to spend a lot because in reality, I won't be using it that often.  We are looking at heading to Jasper or Banff a few times to go biking which should prove interesting.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 11, 2004)

BOO!



Hey there sausage girl, how you doing?  My life is great, I'm starting a new program this month using OVT I'm going to make it work on a cut.  I read this whole journal, looks like you had some trials and tribulations but you seem to be doing good now.  Do tell me about these sausages and how much protein they have.    

Aloha


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey man  nice to see that you stopped by. Yah i have had some rollercoaster rides in the past couple of monthes but i am on a high now 
The sausages are turkey and chicken and roasted red peppers, they are 21g of protein per 100g and only 5g of fat which is good. Surprisingly 100g fills me up and thats weird 

Boo to you too you howly


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

psssst  JBo 

How is your fine self?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

my self is doing great.
my house prince got me some great grooves this week.
my training program is killer 
my butts lookin good 
my business cards are being printed 
and i am handing out the tropheys for the novice comp this weekend.
oh yah and my love is great


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ummmm ... one with a couple of wheels.  I don't want to spend a lot because in reality, I won't be using it that often.  We are looking at heading to Jasper or Banff a few times to go biking which should prove interesting.



well i will meet you there cause i am heading out to do some trails there with my sis


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

HI J'BO!!!

Your diet is awesome!  I am so glad you and your hun are doing well!     
Talk to ya tommorow Sweetie!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

*dreamin*  *dreamin*


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my self is doing great.
> my house prince got me some great grooves this week.
> my training program is killer
> ...




*Glad to hear all the good news J'Bo*


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks peeps.

i know that my bod is gettin in high gear and going to be comp ready soon cause i forgot EVERYTHING today  my groceries at work, my keys at my girl friends, my panties  yah think it could get worse


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Whats wrong with forgetin your panties


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday March 11, 2004*

Well it looks like this plan is really gonna work for me. In the past couple of days my bod has taken a turn for the fat free highway  i feel alot better and know that i will progress with this plan.

So 100 days til comp #1
and only 72 days til the photoshoot
and only 114 days til nationals 

Meal one: protein pancake, pb
Meal two: mayo, tuna and apple
Meal three: rice and chicken
Meal four: strawberry shake
Meal five: broccoli and sausage
Meal six: celery and some pb (just a tiny bit cause i was DYING)

i will use this til aprox 12 weeks out from the comp, then i will cut the strawberry shake and have a shake with 1 tsp hemp. i will do that til about 8 weeks out and then kick it up and drop the tuna and mayo and have a shake and apple. that will pretty much take me up til the comp. 

as i mentioned before i will have slightly more carbs every three days. tomorrow i will be cutting my apple in meal 2 because i will be having a staff meeting with bagels.

i did 30min of cardio today and did shoulders and abs that i was going to do yesterday. it was -35 outside wtih 70km winds and so i couldnt train last night.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Whats wrong with forgetin your panties



nuttin if you live in Aussie land. But the wind is too cold here 

*Friday March 12, 2004*

-3 BCAA's 
10 min of stepper, 20 min of cross trainer and abs
-fat burner
Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice cheese, tab of ketchup
Meal two: bagel, 1 tsp cream cheese, tuna
-fat burner
Meal three: chicken, rice
Meal four: strawberry shake
-3 BCAA's
-1 tsp glutamine
*Biceps and Triceps*
Alternating DB Curls:
Cable Curls:
Concentration Curls:
Dips:
Pushdowns:
Kickbacks:
*30 min of cardio*
-4 BCAA's
-1 tsp glutamine
Meal five: broccoli, rice, sausage
Meal six: celery and chicken


----------

